# How do you celebrate your wedding anniversaries?



## Thewife

I have been wondering how successful couples celebrate their wedding anniversaries year after year. Who plans and organizes it you or your spouse? Which year was your favourite celebration and how was it? 

I and hubby had a disagreement over this lately for me it doesnt have to be expensive to be wonderful but for him he wouldn't feel good if doesn't spend enough $$. Love to hear from all.


----------



## Thewife

*Dean* said:


> My wife and I got married between Xmas and New Years 28 yrs ago
> after coming back from a snow skiing trip. Maybe I getting old
> but I always rent a cabin every year and take the family snow skiing.
> Wife and daugthers really enjoy it. Multi-day trip.
> 
> She doesn't want me to spend a lot of money on her due to the trip so
> I just give her a rose and a card with something written on it.
> We celebrate with the daughters at dinner that night.
> Normally I will tell a different story about one of our many dates in which I fell in love.
> Daughters love hearing them and wife gets that twinkle in her eye and gives me a big kiss and hug.


Awesome! This is romantic esp the "story" love it


----------



## shy_guy

On my 25th anniversary, I had probably the only original, good romantic idea I've ever had. All we did was dinner, but it was my gift that touched my wife.

I bought 25 roses. There was a separate little card on each of the roses. On each of the cards, I listed the year, and one thing that made that year memorable. This included the years that each of our children was born (Great years), and the years that each of her parents died (sad events are part of life, too). In the big card that I bought with it, I placed 25 more of the little cards like were on the roses, but I left them blank. In the big card itself, I thanked her for the best 25 years of my life, and told her I was looking forward to the next 25 years with her and whatever those years may bring.


----------



## Thewife

shy_guy said:


> On my 25th anniversary, I had probably the only original, good romantic idea I've ever had. All we did was dinner, but it was my gift that touched my wife.
> 
> I bought 25 roses. There was a separate little card on each of the roses. On each of the cards, I listed the year, and one thing that made that year memorable. This included the years that each of our children was born (Great years), and the years that each of her parents died (sad events are part of life, too). In the big card that I bought with it, I placed 25 more of the little cards like were on the roses, but I left them blank. In the big card itself, I thanked her for the best 25 years of my life, and told her I was looking forward to the next 25 years with her and whatever those years may bring.


This is sooo beautiful, you have given me a great idea to use one day....thank you! I absolutely like the idea that you have included the sad events too...I am sure you will have many more wonderful years to come:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## heartsbeating

Together 17 years. Each anniversary celebration is different as it depends on where we're at that year and how the finances are looking etc. Anniversaries have varied from a nice dinner out and seeing a show, to setting up our dining room like a restaurant and enjoying an indulgent night at home. We've kept it simple with watching the sunset together and other times more extravagant with overnight stays. It really varies. 

Our next anniversary is fast approaching. Hubs told me the other night that he'd planned on taking the day off work with me but before he could book it, a big team meeting thingy came up. He was really disappointed. So I then told him the idea I'd already come up with for this year. I was hesitating about whether to surprise him or not. Where we live has an old-school theme park that stays open late that particular night. We haven't been there before and I thought it might be good old fashioned fun! I had some doubts because finances are tight and it's pricey to go. I filled hubs in on my idea and asked what he thought. He LOVED this idea!! And I think it made him feel relieved about having to be at work, to know that we had this fun night lined up. It's not common for us to take a day off for our anniversary so I wasn't expecting that anyway. I'd planned our celebration/date night around work hours. The plan is to grab a casual bite to eat, watch the sunset, then head on into the theme park. 

We usually plan our anniversary together, but again, it varies. If one of us happens to have an idea, we'll take the lead for that year. 

Just enjoy yourselves, whatever happens, and remember you're celebrating your relationship


----------



## Thewife

heartsbeating said:


> Together 17 years. Each anniversary celebration is different as it depends on where we're at that year and how the finances are looking etc. Anniversaries have varied from a nice dinner out and seeing a show, to setting up our dining room like a restaurant and enjoying an indulgent night at home. We've kept it simple with watching the sunset together and other times more extravagant with overnight stays. It really varies.
> 
> Our next anniversary is fast approaching. Hubs told me the other night that he'd planned on taking the day off work with me but before he could book it, a big team meeting thingy came up. He was really disappointed. So I then told him the idea I'd already come up with for this year. I was hesitating about whether to surprise him or not. Where we live has an old-school theme park that stays open late that particular night. We haven't been there before and I thought it might be good old fashioned fun! I had some doubts because finances are tight and it's pricey to go. I filled hubs in on my idea and asked what he thought. He LOVED this idea!! And I think it made him feel relieved about having to be at work, to know that we had this fun night lined up. It's not common for us to take a day off for our anniversary so I wasn't expecting that anyway. I'd planned our celebration/date night around work hours. The plan is to grab a casual bite to eat, watch the sunset, then head on into the theme park.
> 
> We usually plan our anniversary together, but again, it varies. If one of us happens to have an idea, we'll take the lead for that year.
> 
> Just enjoy yourselves, whatever happens, and remember you're celebrating your relationship


Thanks for sharing! Our anniversary just passed and I wasn't very happy as nothing went as we planned, the kids were unusually cranky, H had to work longer that day and even a simple dinner we had planned had to be cancelled. Even though we are great throughout the year we seem to have a little difference in expectations when it comes to anniversaries and that's why I wanted to know how other couples go about celebrating that day. He wanted to celebrated it 2 weeks later as he can spend more time and money and I wanted it on that day even if its simple. Well, like you said, after all we are celebrating our relationship and it would defeat the purpose to argue over it. I kinda feel guilty for going to bed complaining that night.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Unfortunately, last year when he was supposed to be making an effort after being discovered cheating and lying, he *forgot *the anniversary 
(#1) and planned nothing special even though he was deployed and had time to write a letter or had friends he could have asked to do something for me on my end (access to phone, email...non-combat deployment), then accused me of forgetting too - I had not but not being the cheater did not feel like it was appropriate to grovel or to lie and say lovely things to him so soon after discovery... This year (#2) when he called me to wish me a happy anniversary, I reminded him of the tragedy of our marriage under false pretenses (lying about girlfriend all along, substantially) and what he did to me the night before our wedding, then I hung up on him and sent him an email not to contact me again.
There will not be a #3. 
I really wish it would have been different. I loved him until it was obviously stupid and ridiculous, and publicly so, humiliating, to do so.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Sometimes we wil go out to eat alone. Most of the time we make a special dinner at home and spend it with the kids. We are not big on going out, we'd prefer cooking our own meals. 

Honestly, I have a very hard time thinking about what goes on behind those kitchen doors, quality of food, freshness of food, hygiene of workers, ect.... It's always bothered me and also the calorie content of the meal itself and the way it was prepared.

I'm much happier steaming my own crab legs on the stove and throwing a good cut steak on the BBQ vs someone cooking for me. Then the kids can enjoy and see how important it is to enjoy our special day. We do not exchange gifts on this day. A few times my husband has boughten me really nice things, but I'd rather use our money on something we need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thewife

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Sometimes we wil go out to eat alone. Most of the time we make a special dinner at home and spend it with the kids. We are not big on going out, we'd prefer cooking our own meals.
> 
> Honestly, I have a very hard time thinking about what goes on behind those kitchen doors, quality of food, freshness of food, hygiene of workers, ect.... It's always bothered me and also the calorie content of the meal itself and the way it was prepared.
> 
> I'm much happier steaming my own crab legs on the stove and throwing a good cut steak on the BBQ vs someone cooking for me. Then the kids can enjoy and see how important it is to enjoy our special day. We do not exchange gifts on this day. A few times my husband has boughten me really nice things, but I'd rather use our money on something we need.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for sharing, I am sorry that your hurting. wow...seems like you are a great cook! My H loves when I cook specially for him, there were couple of anniversaries I cooked special dinner.


----------



## Bottled Up

We don't go away every year, sometimes we both agree that we need to save the money so we just have a date night/weekend but stay home still.

But thru the years when we occasionally go away, we've gone to the Adirondacks in NY and hiked mountains, or went up to Maine and did shopping, and sometimes we stay at a Bed & Breakfast for a weekend too.


----------



## waiwera

Today is our 22nd anniversary.
It's middle of summer here and just like back in 1990 it's hot and humid and the crickets/cicadas are chirping madly (you can hear them on our wedding video).

We always take the day off together...we're both self employed.

This year we're going kayaking/fishing. We live in a lovely coastal area with great fishing. A short paddle 10-15mins will get us somewhere very quiet and peaceful.

We'll fish for a while then find a beach somewhere for some lunch and no doubt some 'afternoon delight'.

Tonight, hopefully, we'll have fresh snapper for dinner with our boys and then I'll make them all watch the wedding video... they'll object at first, but secretly I reckon they enjoy it....
laughing at dad's huge moustache and mum's big 80's/90's blonde hairdo.

Saturday we're going out for dinner at our favourite resturant.

Looking forward to it all.


----------



## Hope1964

Happy Anniversary waiwera!!!!!!!

Our 11th is in April, and we are going to Hawaii. Not our typical anniversary let me tell you though! Our last trip was ten years ago for our first, and we've been saving up for this one since then. We actually started celebrating anniversaries before we were married - we celebrated the day we met  Pretty much every year we do something similar - we go away to the mountains, get a nice room somewhere, and just do whatever we want together. We like to get a place where we can cook for ourselves too.

We aren't huge on gifts, although a couple of years we did get ourselves something that had to do with the year (eg leather coats for our third, plane tix to Cuba for our first)


----------



## effess

It'll be 12 years this Spring for us. Before the kids, we generally went out to dinner ourselves. Although on our second anniversary we went to Vegas.
The past few years, we get a babysitter to stay the night with the kids, and we stay over downtown, have a nice dinner before and walk around the shops, then the next morning some more hanging out or staying in watching movies in the hotel. 
I generally plan everything, as my wife is very pragmatic and not very romantic.


----------



## heartsbeating

Thewife said:


> Thanks for sharing! Our anniversary just passed and I wasn't very happy as nothing went as we planned, the kids were unusually cranky, H had to work longer that day and even a simple dinner we had planned had to be cancelled. Even though we are great throughout the year we seem to have a little difference in expectations when it comes to anniversaries and that's why I wanted to know how other couples go about celebrating that day. He wanted to celebrated it 2 weeks later as he can spend more time and money and I wanted it on that day even if its simple. Well, like you said, after all we are celebrating our relationship and it would defeat the purpose to argue over it. I kinda feel guilty for going to bed complaining that night.


I can understand that you wanted to celebrate on the date - even if that meant doing something simple.

On the other hand, maybe it's nice that he wanted to wait to have (in his way) a "proper" celebration.

I don't know if that 2 week time frame has passed but I wonder if you could both celebrate the next 2 weeks leading up to how he'd like to celebrate. Maybe something each day until then. Leave love notes, or whatever it is ...maybe this year's anniversary gets the whole month instead of just one date?


----------



## Thewife

waiwera said:


> Today is our 22nd anniversary.
> It's middle of summer here and just like back in 1990 it's hot and humid and the crickets/cicadas are chirping madly (you can hear them on our wedding video).
> 
> We always take the day off together...we're both self employed.
> 
> This year we're going kayaking/fishing. We live in a lovely coastal area with great fishing. A short paddle 10-15mins will get us somewhere very quiet and peaceful.
> 
> We'll fish for a while then find a beach somewhere for some lunch and no doubt some 'afternoon delight'.
> 
> Tonight, hopefully, we'll have fresh snapper for dinner with our boys and then I'll make them all watch the wedding video... they'll object at first, but secretly I reckon they enjoy it....
> laughing at dad's huge moustache and mum's big 80's/90's blonde hairdo.
> 
> Saturday we're going out for dinner at our favourite resturant.
> 
> Looking forward to it all.


Happy Anniversary to you


----------



## Thewife

effess said:


> It'll be 12 years this Spring for us. Before the kids, we generally went out to dinner ourselves. Although on our second anniversary we went to Vegas.
> The past few years, we get a babysitter to stay the night with the kids, and we stay over downtown, have a nice dinner before and walk around the shops, then the next morning some more hanging out or staying in watching movies in the hotel.
> I generally plan everything, as my wife is very pragmatic and not very romantic.


For us usually the grandparents baby sit but this year they couldn't . Its the opposite here when it comes to planning, if I don't plan anything there will be nothing. H is romantic in his own way but doesn't plan at all.


----------



## Thewife

heartsbeating said:


> I can understand that you wanted to celebrate on the date - even if that meant doing something simple.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe it's nice that he wanted to wait to have (in his way) a "proper" celebration.
> 
> I don't know if that 2 week time frame has passed but I wonder if you could both celebrate the next 2 weeks leading up to how he'd like to celebrate. Maybe something each day until then. Leave love notes, or whatever it is ...maybe this year's anniversary gets the whole month instead of just one date?


lovely ideas, thanks! yesterday I spoke to him and apologized for complaining and he also apologized for not planning anything in advance. He had booked for all of us to celebrate next weekend at an island beach resort, this is the first year we'll be celebrating with kids...its also his first time planning.


----------



## Thewife

*Dean* said:


> That is so awesome. I bet you have a big smile on your face!


Yes......a very big one


----------



## anotherguy

I commented on 'how we do it' (getting away) in this other thread...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-term-success-marriage/36832-getting-away.html



anotherguy said:


> I resist routine. I resist making plans too far out. I tend to be a little spontaneous and maybe a bit impulsive, though that has diminished a bit as I get older I think.
> 
> From our FIRST anniversary, my dear wife started booking us on long weekends away. At first - I was thinking - blech... now we are going to HAVE to do this every year, like it or not.
> 
> 'like it or not'. funny.
> 
> 20 years later - I have to admire her wisdom and have told her so. We 'alternate' years (she plans one year, me the next) and it is always a secret where we are going for the other until we get in the car. Nothing crazy or extravagant - just a long weekend at a bed and breakfast, just the 2 of us somewhere within about 100 miles or so of home. We pretty much pick places at random and have never been dissappointed - and have found tons of places we now love and never would have seen otherwise.
> 
> It has been, without a doubt,the single best thing we have ever done as a couple We hike a bit, see some sights, go out for dinner & drinks, shop a bit maybe, whatever. Just the two of us - and the bedroom is always scorching hot - its funny, she likes to dress up in lingerie which she never does otherwise. Its sort of a reminder of what it was like when we were dating.
> 
> Has anyone else sort of fallen into a similar sort of 'get away' routine?


----------



## anna garret 01

We always watch our video. We usually get chinese/wine.... Now our 4 kids love to watch it too and ask about relatives and/or make fun of our big 80's hair and music....I never get tired of it. I could watch it every day...


----------



## Stonewall

We always take a 7 day cruise to the western Carrib. I arrange and organize it. I get up early every day of the cruise go eat breakfast while she sleeps and then bring her back Breakfast in bed. I try to arrange excursions that would appeal to her like swimming with the dolphins or whatever. try to arrange everything so she has a week to just enjoy and de-stress. The only thing she is responsible for is telling what to wear (funny how once I got married I completely lost the ability to dress myself) and keeping my little buddy happy. 

It has become a tradition.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

For the 1st 19 yrs of our marraige....we'd get off alone to a fancy restaurant- I was thrilled with Red Lobster, catch a movie & make love that night, we rarely did the cards/flowers thing... I remember about 7 yrs ago ...laying in bed together, the radio was on.... "I could not ask for More" started playing... That just spoke how we were feeling, so thankful for all we had, I think I started tearing up...just that it came on our Anniversary somehow. That became our song. And every so many yrs, we'll get out our Wedding video. 

.... But starting a few yrs ago, I got more Creative.... time to pamper us, go all out, money no object....getting off on our own special adventures, a couple nights away even ....we were always concentrating on the family....the kids...and neglecting "*US*". I vowed no more. Life is too short....Live a little. 

Although we don't go on our Anniversary DAY or week, we do consider it our Anniversary /celebrations of our marriage together. 

Originally I wanted to go here on our HoneyMoon but I was too darn cheap (yes that is the truth).... so now we was going to make up for it ! This was the most Romantic setting...loved this ROOM......I had my ipod filled with love songs playing lightly 24/7 , we had our own heart shaped pool behind closed doors, a champainge glass hot tub... we so overloaded that thing with bubbles , they were dripping onto the floor below. Lots of laughter, had our own private photo shoot. 

Also had a round bed, mirrors on the ceiling with lit up constellations We enjoyed that atmosphere so very much....we booked it for the next year on another property of theirs, same room. 

They also had ice skating, horse back riding, speed boats, paddle boats, bike riding, hiking trails, the food was amazing- we got to sit with other couples & "talk about marraige" , also had night club entertainment, sports activities & a friendly onsite Photographer . 
Champagne Tower, Glass Tub, Hotel Room Jacuzzi, Heart Shaped Tub 










I am always searching for the *Romantic *...I plan it all, I enjoy going here Reviews of Hotels, Flights and Vacation Rentals - TripAdvisor to read reviews before I book...

...we especially love Country get aways -to go hiking hand in hand, view the beauty of nature, waterfalls , natural reserves, caves . Last year we got a secluded cabin in the woods, our cell phone didn't even have reception -had our own private hot tub on the porch where the birds were whisteling & only wildlife could see. We ran into people from all over the world in this small hick town. It was a pleasant surprise, even if our GPS went out & we got lost for a short time.... Our "bug man" gave us that tip. 


Hocking Hills Ohio | Official Visitors Web Site - hockinghills.com











Now to plan something for this year ... any Romantic suggestions in the Eastern part of the US ??


----------



## Stonewall

Depends on what you like. Charleston SC is a beautiful city with a lot of history and southern charm it has a lot of potential. Also the blue ridge parkway from Boone NC south is really beautiful. accommodation would have to be searched for on the net. When we used to go we stayed at the family's vac home so I don't know what all is there in the way of accommodations.


----------



## Thewife

Stonewall said:


> We always take a 7 day cruise to the western Carrib. I arrange and organize it. I get up early every day of the cruise go eat breakfast while she sleeps and then bring her back Breakfast in bed. I try to arrange excursions that would appeal to her like swimming with the dolphins or whatever. try to arrange everything so she has a week to just enjoy and de-stress. The only thing she is responsible for is telling what to wear (funny how once I got married I completely lost the ability to dress myself) and keeping my little buddy happy.
> 
> It has become a tradition.


wow! your wife is lucky to have a H like you


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Stonewall said:


> We always take a 7 day cruise to the western Carrib*. I arrange and organize it*. I get up early every day of the cruise go eat breakfast while she sleeps and then bring her back Breakfast in bed. I try to arrange excursions that would appeal to her like swimming with the dolphins or whatever. try to arrange everything so she has a week to just enjoy and de-stress. The only thing she is responsible for is telling what to wear (funny how once I got married I completely lost the ability to dress myself) and keeping my little buddy happy.
> 
> It has become a tradition.


My husband can't dress himself for the life of him either, but if I was waiting for him to arrange a vacation, we'd never leave the house...that simply will never happen. I am not complaining though, cause I love to search for places anyway, making phone calls, getting details, all up my alley. That would be drudgery to him. 

Swimming with the dolphins --Really - I wonder what that felt like !? Was at Sea World a few months back, I was thinking about that. Swim With Dolphins Bahamas | Bahamas Dolphins in Nassau Bahamas - Paradise Island - Freeport Bahamas Looked that up , sounds fun, might have to plan to do something like that someday.


----------



## Stonewall

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband can't dress himself for the life of him either, but if I was waiting for him to arrange a vacation, we'd never leave the house...that simply will never happen. I am not complaining though, cause I love to search for places anyway, making phone calls, getting details, all up my alley. That would be drudgery to him.
> 
> Swimming with the dolphins --Really - I wonder what that felt like !? Was at Sea World a few months back, I was thinking about that. Swim With Dolphins Bahamas | Bahamas Dolphins in Nassau Bahamas - Paradise Island - Freeport Bahamas Looked that up , sounds fun, might have to plan to do something like that someday.


It was a lot of fun. We did it in Roatan Honduras. We have also done scuba at Cozumel and Grand Caymen, speed boats at costa maya, Mayan ruins by horse back somewhere in Mexico, parasailing in Grand Caymen. We love cruising. We've been on 14 cruises so far.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Stonewall said:


> It was a lot of fun. We did it in Roatan Honduras. We have also done scuba at Cozumel and Grand Caymen, speed boats at costa maya, Mayan ruins by horse back somewhere in Mexico, parasailing in Grand Caymen. We love cruising. We've been on 14 cruises so far.


Wow, you know how to live it up ....14 Cruises ! Nice . Never been on a Cruise.... maybe someday when the kids are gone. I've heard they are like a TOWN on that boat, you wouldn't even know you are at sea. Many exciting memories you both have to look back upon, you are really LIVING life and enjoying every moment.


----------



## Noel1987

Hopefully next year Feb18th would be my first WA.


----------



## Stonewall

SimplyAmorous said:


> Wow, you know how to live it up ....14 Cruises ! Nice . Never been on a Cruise.... maybe someday when the kids are gone. I've heard they are like a TOWN on that boat, you wouldn't even know you are at sea. Many exciting memories you both have to look back upon, you are really LIVING life and enjoying every moment.



We have become somewhat experts at it SA! Its the one vacation we can take where no one can find us. Its the only time that its really just me and her. 

I love it to no end. I love that short time of being the center of her universe and no one calling and wanting something from her. everyone wants something from her all the time. It seems like we cant even have a conversation without the phone ringing.

Its not her fault. She is such a good hearted personl she just helps so many people. I relish those days when no one can reach her. 

I know that sounds selfish but everyone else can fend for themselves those few days.

If you ever decide to pull the trigger on a cruise and need some advice; shoot me a PM!


----------



## Thewife

Lovely thanks for sharing threetimesalady, yes remembering such wonderful times always warms us and keeps the love brighter each day.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Threetimesalady said:


> ...Yet, I always wanted to stay at the Contemporary Hotel inside of the Park...Years ago I had called them on it, but it was like $325 a night and that wasn't even inside the big A frame deal....This time I knew that I was going to do it.. ...
> ....The room cost $575 a night plus tax, plus $25 a day to park our car in the preferred parking, but, oh how it was worth it....This anniversary was so wonderful that I am going to write it up....Never has anything been as unplanned, yet fit together with such perfection, as those four days of our life....I will always remember them with a smile....


We only live once, pass through once -sometimes we need to forget the cost and just go for it, let ourselves be pampered. I'm learning this as I get older. 

We took a family vacation to Disney in Nov, I remember being on that Monorail passing those very very magnificant Hotels saying ..."WOW, I bet those cost & arm & a leg!!", but wondered what it might be like to stay there & thought...hmmm maybe someday...when the kids are gone & it is Just us. 

... for us to take an extra 5 with those prices, we could buy a new car! Ha ha We always stay offsight in a little cabin with a loft they fight over -for a little under a $100 a night only 15 minutes from these parks.....getting into just 1 Disney park for our family = over $600 for the day... We went to 3 Parks plus Sea World & Islands of Adventure , we were worn out after 7 days there. 



> Never, but never can this magic time that we had ever be recreated....As close as we were before we went there, we were closer when we left......


 Nice...
We felt with way, a family moment standing on Main Street at the Magic kingdom - watching that lighting show, I couldn't believe what all they did with that, beyond amazing & the Fireworks afterwards , the baby up on my husbands shoulders, thinking , WOW, we may never pass this way again...taking it all in.... a few tears... This is living. Sweet memories.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Thewife said:


> I have been wondering how successful couples celebrate their wedding anniversaries year after year. Who plans and organizes it you or your spouse? Which year was your favourite celebration and how was it?
> 
> I and hubby had a disagreement over this lately for me it doesnt have to be expensive to be wonderful but for him he wouldn't feel good if doesn't spend enough $$. Love to hear from all.


Be glad that your husband wants to spend money on your anniversary. Some hubbies don't care and won't even buy their wife a CARD on anniversaries or birthdays. It is quite sad really.

We like to go away for a few days, along with me buying new lingerie and exchanging cards. We drink from our wedding flutes and watch our wedding video. We also look at our honeymoon journal.

Our wedding day was a disaster because we could not afford what we really wanted. It was just a small elopement. My few guests were late and it ruined some of the plans that were made, like getting ready with my girls and taking pictures of that part. 

I thought one of the women was a close friend, but it turns out that she told several of my secrets to her awful, cheap boyfriend. He kept complaining about the cost of a rental car which was his bloody idea in the first place. He had the NERVE to scold me for shouting when they were late and messed up our plans. My husband tore the prick a new one when he found out about the scolding. 

We are doing something special for our fifth, to make up for the bad wedding day and night. Not sure if we are having a little family gathering or just going to a beautiful resort with each other and having a private vow renewal there.


----------



## Thewife

FirstYearDown said:


> Be glad that your husband wants to spend money on your anniversary. Some hubbies don't care and won't even buy their wife a CARD on anniversaries or birthdays. It is quite sad really.
> 
> We like to go away for a few days, along with me buying new lingerie and exchanging cards. We drink from our wedding flutes and watch our wedding video. We also look at our honeymoon journal.
> 
> Our wedding day was a disaster because we could not afford what we really wanted. It was just a small elopement. My few guests were late and it ruined some of the plans that were made, like getting ready with my girls and taking pictures of that part.
> 
> I thought one of the women was a close friend, but it turns out that she told several of my secrets to her awful, cheap boyfriend. He kept complaining about the cost of a rental car which was his bloody idea in the first place. He had the NERVE to scold me for shouting when they were late and messed up our plans. My husband tore the prick a new one when he found out about the scolding.
> 
> We are doing something special for our fifth, to make up for the bad wedding day and night. Not sure if we are having a little family gathering or just going to a beautiful resort with each other and having a private vow renewal there.


I know, I myself have gone without a card or even a flower on a few anniversaries, worst there was a year he forgot that it was our anniversary. It was really sad. I have never forgotten to do something for him depending on my financial situation at that time. I'm basically a very simple person, what I get, where I go, how expensive was it doesn't matter to me, its the effort and thoughtfulness that counts and as its the day we celebrate our marriage so how much thought you give it shows how much you value that marriage. My husband is a great person, he never fails to show his love and attention everyday but he's really bad with special days, if I talk to him about it he becomes guilty and wants to spend lots of money to compensate for it. Well, he had promised to surprise me next year with an inexpensive and romantic plan......and he says that every year  
I tell myself its not that he doesn't value the marriage, its just the way he is and I accept him for what he is. To make it easy on both of us I'm going to make our anniversaries a routine celebration at the same place every year doing the same thing like some of them have shared (I have gotten some great ideas from this thread , thanks everyone for sharing) it will give great family bonding, no disappointments, no pointing fingers, no guilt haha...most of all our children will cherish the moments when they are adults as consistency is the key in the growing up years to be an happy adult.


----------



## romantic_guy

We ALWAYS take a romantic trip to celebrate. It is not always on the exact date but it is usually close. Neither one of us is a "it has to be on the day" kind of person. For many years it was a night or two in a B&B. Lately we have taken a week somewhere. 

Last year we went to an all-inclusive resort in the Riviera Maya. We hope to do the same this year for our 40th. We plan it together, but I usually work out the details. That week is over WAY too quickly! Since it is all-inclusive, the biggest decision is which of the many restaurants do we eat in tonight? We pretty much lay on the beach all week reading; I get to see my hot little wife in a swimsuit all week; there is a lot of touching, kissing, and the sex is always incredible. No responsibilities, no interruptions and nothing to get in the way of spending all week together! We had no honeymoon so we make up for it every year.


----------



## Runs like Dog

We go to French restaurant where the chef will make whatever you want.


----------



## FirstYearDown

I would love to go to Mexico. They have so many excellent four star packages for Mexico. However, my husband is afraid to go because of all the recent murders and assaults on Canadian tourists.  Can't blame the guy for being afraid!

We were thinking of going to the Caribbean for our fifth; that was the plan all along. Now I am looking at the Thousand Islands instead. I've never been there and I think it would remind me of our awesome honeymoon. 

This October, it will be Niagara Falls for us. My husband wanted to stay downtown, but a fancy room (only the best on special occasions :smthumbup for two days cost more than $700. The hotel we are going to in Niagara is more reasonable and very nice.


----------



## romantic_guy

I understand the apprehension about Mexico but there has been none of that violence in the Cancun area. Our all inclusive resort is totally safe. Once you arrive there is no need to go anywhere. The police are everywhere. They know the whole area thrives on tourism.


----------



## lifesabeach

My wife and I have always taken a long weekend somewhere near by. This May will be our 10 year anniversary, so we have decided to rent a house in the Outer Banks of North Carolina for a week. 

We also usually buy each other a small gift, but nothing fancy. 

I am always the one to make all the plans, i.e. where to stay and what to do. Sometimes it is a surprise to her, but usually she at least knows where we are staying.


----------



## Coffee Amore

We celebrate our anniversaries sometimes quietly at a favorite restaurant. Then we come home and have desert. 

My most memorable anniversary celebration was not that long ago. He surprised me with a very expensive watch I had admired years earlier. Back when we first saw the watch, we were both starting out in life as adults so we didn't have a lot of spare cash. We were really broke back then. When we became more successful in our careers, we had other things which needed our hard earned money and it seemed really frivolous to me to buy a fancy watch. I was happy with a Seiko watch from Macy's. So I put that expensive watch out of my mind. However, he remembered how much I admired the watch in a store window display. Without telling me, he saved money for the watch and surprised me with it on an anniversary. The watch is engraved in the back with a touching inscription. He's really not a sentimental guy so I was quite taken aback that he even went so far as to have it engraved. 

I wear the watch every day. Each time I look at it, I'm reminded of his love and generosity.


----------



## s3xy_g33k

My husband and I just celebrated our two year wedding anniversary on Tuesday. He planned a nice little getaway without me even knowing, which was quite romantic (something he's not usually good at) and it was lovely. We left Sunday afternoon and checked into a very classy, romantic hotel. We had a nice dinner and spent the evening on the balcony. The next day we wandered the boardwalk that our hotel was on and just had a really nice time together drinking and eating and we even rode a roller coaster.  Unfortunately, since our anniversary fell in the middle of the week, we checked out on the actual occasion date, but that's ok. We had a very lovely time.


----------



## lovemylife26

This Sept. will be 10 years. We plan on renewing our vows and going to the melting pot for dinner. We might get a room for the night but not sure yet.


----------



## Maricha75

Twelve years this coming Saturday, and it is the first anniversary we will have all night alone. This year, my parents are taking our kids so we will have the night to ourselves. I will be making his favorite dinner, dessert, and we will watch a movie or two... and whatever else we choose.


----------



## The Lurker

shy_guy said:


> On my 25th anniversary, I had probably the only original, good romantic idea I've ever had. All we did was dinner, but it was my gift that touched my wife.
> 
> I bought 25 roses. There was a separate little card on each of the roses. On each of the cards, I listed the year, and one thing that made that year memorable. This included the years that each of our children was born (Great years), and the years that each of her parents died (sad events are part of life, too). In the big card that I bought with it, I placed 25 more of the little cards like were on the roses, but I left them blank. In the big card itself, I thanked her for the best 25 years of my life, and told her I was looking forward to the next 25 years with her and whatever those years may bring.


How sweet


----------



## Davi

previous year on 20 October...I gave her a diamond ring and she gift me a laptop..


----------



## Stonewall

My next anniversary is June 3rd and will be getting on the ship that day. That will be our 35th. We have a huge balcony room on the very back of the ship VIP accommodations. Going out of Tampa for 7 days. I am soooooo ready to go.


----------



## Bobby5000

The Lurker said:


> How sweet


25 cards for each year, that was very touching and thoughtful. Great thinking.


----------



## Katiebird

Quite honestly, I would be thrilled if he remembered and said Happy Anniversary . . .


----------



## HisSummerRose

:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:​

This year we celebrated 34 years together. As in years past we ... get away 4 the weekend but this year we did not get 2 do it as we went back East 2 visit family as my father is not well so we spent sometime w/ them as my father is not well.

We got back home on Friday which meant that we would have 2 ah wait for a get away trip till the fall. It was good to spend time back home visiting family.

On our anniversary though we went 2 church & as it is on every Sunday my daughter's fiancé comes over for lunch & spends time w/ us so this year we grilled out. So, we hope to get away this fall for a weekend trip & have some ALONE TIME so that is what we normally do each year. We get away in the spring each year and then again in the fall of the year !!


----------



## Katiebird

HisSummerRose said:


> :smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:​
> 
> This year we celebrated 34 years together. As in years past we ... get away 4 the weekend but this year we did not get 2 do it as we went back East 2 visit family as my father is not well so we spent sometime w/ them as my father is not well.
> 
> We got back home on Friday which meant that we would have 2 ah wait for a get away trip till the fall. It was good to spend time back home visiting family.
> 
> On our anniversary though we went 2 church & as it is on every Sunday my daughter's fiancé comes over for lunch & spends time w/ us so this year we grilled out. So, we hope to get away this fall for a weekend trip & have some ALONE TIME so that is what we normally do each year. We get away in the spring each year and then again in the fall of the year !!


Sounds wonderful! Have either one of you ever forgotten?


----------



## HisSummerRose

Katiebird said:


> Sounds wonderful! Have either one of you ever forgotten?


:scratchhead: You asked if we ever forgotten our anniversary ??? Well I must admit the date is not hard to forget Katiebird we were married on April Fool's Day 1978 so who can forget that day .. not me and my hubby has never forgotten either !!


----------



## Wing Man

Been married 24 years in August and probably the first ten years it was a lot of exciting stuff, but at this point it's flowers and taking her out to a very nice restaraunt every year and that's about it.


----------



## SoxFan

We typically go back to the place we had our wedding reception at for dinner. We generally plan it together, although since it is the same place every year, we don't have to plan too much. We just celebrated our 29th.


----------



## Nomads

shy_guy said:


> On my 25th anniversary, I had probably the only original, good romantic idea I've ever had. All we did was dinner, but it was my gift that touched my wife.
> 
> I bought 25 roses. There was a separate little card on each of the roses. On each of the cards, I listed the year, and one thing that made that year memorable. This included the years that each of our children was born (Great years), *and the years that each of her parents died (sad events are part of life, too)*. In the big card that I bought with it, I placed 25 more of the little cards like were on the roses, but I left them blank. In the big card itself, I thanked her for the best 25 years of my life, and told her I was looking forward to the next 25 years with her and whatever those years may bring.


My tears drop, beautiful and remind me of my parent
R.I.P mama and
Happy anniversary to all of you who are celebrating now
May we all are happy and healthy always, amen.


----------



## Nomads

I'm touched when my husband bring me home living 'orchids - Phalaenopsis amabilis - white' as remind me of my home sweet home. No card what so ever though the way he put it in the corner of our master bed room and my night stand are gorgeous. I feel happy every time I see those orchids. The most beautiful and memorable 50usd gift I ever received.

My husband really enjoy 'Tj. Pandan' trip I gave him as he gave me 'Lake Tahoe' years before. Our most romantic trip was 'Bali' indeed.

Yes, we take turn on arranging the anniversary. The budget will start from zero to hero (i.e massaging each other for free :rofl up to certain amount we both saving for the year.

We never give each other expensive 'gadget' or 'branded' things etc. We prefer to see the world, learning other culture and people, enjoys local foods etc. If ever related to money other than 'travelling' we gave each other thing will have value in the future (I gave him CD, stocks, foreign money etc. and he gave me gold, art/antique/painting etc. This is my idea as how I raised and a new thing for him. He is super duper in board about the idea as he is now debt free, pay off his student loan and he told me it was the best gift he ever received  - wife mission accomplished - home run - ).


----------



## Maneo

We getaway to one of the Hawaiian islands, trying to find a less crowded place. Last year was Molokai and a wonderful three days of empty beaches and a cottage on the shore.


----------



## daisygirl 41

The last couple of years as the children have got older we have gone away somewhere nice for the night. Before that just a meal out or a cosy night in.
The last 2 years were very difficult as we were going through our problems, but, we made it through and next year, 20 years we are planning our first holiday without the kids.
I've always wanted to go to Rome, so I think that's where we are heading, probably for 5 nights. Going to start planning it in January.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41

Maneo said:


> We getaway to one of the Hawaiian islands, trying to find a less crowded place. Last year was Molokai and a wonderful three days of empty beaches and a cottage on the shore.


Sounds lovely!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker

For our 20th we took a long weekend in Reykjavik (wow, spelled right the first time) this fall. But normally we're low key, a kiss, a happy anniversary and some lovin'. We're both so not gift type people.



daisygirl 41 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Rome, so I think that's where we are heading


We did Rome summer 2011, our first real vacation not at the country house in about 15 years. Was wonderful and we did discuss how it did bring us closer together. Have fun.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Go out to dinner usually.


----------



## Ikaika

We will celebrate our 18th on December 24th. Don't celebrate the same every year. Often that night is busy getting ready for Christmas morning (being I'm Santa ). We do go out to dinner, just not every year. 

A Christmas Eve dinner here easily runs $75/person. Normally I make all the arrangements. This year, surprise my wife is making dinner reservations.


----------



## Rags

We don't normally spalsh outtoo much. Iin teh early days we just nipped off for a night in a rustic B&B, to keep costs down.

For our 10th, I planned something special.
I came home at lunch time the day before, whilse my wife was at home with the 2 yr old - our youngest. I put them both in the car (wherein, unbeknownst to my wife were clothes, packed) - and drove down to my parents. Where we dropped off the toddler, and my father gave us a lift to the airport.

Basicallly, I kidnapped my wife and took her to Paris for a few days.

All her friends knew, so they blithely agreed to all the plans to meet for lunch, etc, knowing she wouldn't be there. My work knew. My parents knew (my mother came up to look after the children, bringing the toddler with, whilst friends picked up the older ones from school - so the school knew too ....)

I'd packed clothes she'd be happy to wear, but wouldn't notice were missing, booked flights, hotel, everything. 
And she had no clue at all.

That remains the absolute pinacle of my romantic achievements!

Since then we tend to go for a weekend break somewhere we haven't been before - like Vienna, or Prague, or Berlin. Last time we decided we'd go skiing, and take the kids too, but it counted anyway.

After 16 years, it's easier to decide between us, than to spring surprises!


----------



## romantic_guy

We have always tried to go away together to a B&B or a resort. We go to a resort in the Riveria Maya every other year. Last summer for our 40th we went to a resort in Sunny Isles Beach (there are pics on my profile page). We have always made a high priority of getting away alone together without the kids or any family...even if it was an inexpensive motel. We don't always go on the exact day but it is within a month of the actual day. It is always an incredibly romantic and sexy time!


----------



## 41362

shy_guy said:


> On my 25th anniversary, I had probably the only original, good romantic idea I've ever had. All we did was dinner, but it was my gift that touched my wife.
> 
> I bought 25 roses. There was a separate little card on each of the roses. On each of the cards, I listed the year, and one thing that made that year memorable. This included the years that each of our children was born (Great years), and the years that each of her parents died (sad events are part of life, too). In the big card that I bought with it, I placed 25 more of the little cards like were on the roses, but I left them blank. In the big card itself, I thanked her for the best 25 years of my life, and told her I was looking forward to the next 25 years with her and whatever those years may bring.


That's an awesome idea... which I am stealing for our 20th in a couple of years.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Next June would be our 18th.
I usually take her to exclusive restaurants for our Anniversaries and Valentines Day.
She likes fine dining.
But next year I think I'll surprise with something different.

[ Can't post it here because sometimes she may read my posts.]

I guess I'll post it after.
Maybe with pics.


----------



## SimplyAmorous




----------



## CuriousBlue

Try to treat every day as if it is your anniversary.


----------

